# am Fasted Cardio a-go-go!



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Goal: Lose some Timber all over (basically, im a tubby cvnt and need to drop some body fat) - Ive started cleaning up my diet as i know this is key.

currently im doing:

AM FASTED CARDIO 5 days a week - 45mins (steady pace). Keeping it 120-135bpm. *Is this right?*

*
*

After the morning cardio, i get to eat an hour afterwards! Is this OK to do, or should i eat straight away!!? Whats the benefits (if any)?

Also, i eat 2-3 eggs for breaky with wholemeal bread - Should i switch this to something else i.e Porridge?

Muchos Gracias!


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

anyone there? Bonjour!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

It doesn't really matter when you do your cardio, so long as you do it. If am fasted works out better (timing wise) for you, then go for it. Eating an hour afterwards is fine, will slightly prolong the fat burn if anything.

Realise it's what you do with your diet rather than with your cardio that's going to have the biggest impact. You can't out train a bad diet, it's much easier not to eat the calories in the first place than to have to slavishly try burn them off.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I know it gets arguments both ways. Here is something I had to hand as it was on my blog so thought I would post it. 

---

*Exercising Fasting or Fed to Enhance Fat Loss? Influence of Food Intake on Respiratory Ratio and Excess Postexercise Oxygen Consumption After a Bout of Endurance Training *

*
*

*
Authors: Antonio Paoli, Giuseppe Marcolin, Fabio Zonin, Marco Neri, Andrea Sivieri, Quirico F. Pacelli *

*
*

*
IJSNEM Volume 21, Issue 1, February 2011*

Exercise and nutrition are often used in combination to lose body fat and reduce weight. In this respect, exercise programs are as important as correct nutrition. Several issues are still controversial in this field, and among them there are contrasting reports on whether training in a fasting condition can enhance weight loss by stimulating lipolytic activity. The authors' purpose was to verify differences in fat metabolism during training in fasting or feeding conditions. They compared the effect on oxygen consumption (VO2) and substrate utilization, estimated by the respiratory-exchange ratio (RER), in 8 healthy young men who performed the same moderate-intensity training session (36 min of cardiovascular training on treadmill at 65% maximum heart rate) in the morning in 2 tests in random sequence: FST test (fasting condition) without any food intake or FED test (feeding condition) after breakfast. In both cases, the same total amount and quality of food was assumed in the 24 hr after the training session. The breakfast, per se, increased both VO2 and RER significantly (4.21 vs. 3.74 and 0.96 vs. 0.84, respectively). Twelve hours after the training session, VO2 was still higher in the FED test, whereas RER was significantly lower in the FED test, indicating greater lipid utilization. The difference was still significant 24 hr after exercise. *The authors conclude that when moderate endurance exercise is done to lose body fat, fasting before exercise does not enhance lipid utilization; rather, physical activity after a light meal is advisable.*


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

All i can say is i find it really easy to do cardio running when i just wake up... I seem to have the ability to go for ever.. but if i do it say mid after noon i feel very sluggish and tired easily.... Any ideas ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

lxm said:


> All i can say is i find it really easy to do cardio running when i just wake up... I seem to have the ability to go for ever.. but if i do it say mid after noon i feel very sluggish and tired easily.... Any ideas ?


Do it when you wake up then?


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

lxm said:


> All i can say is i find it really easy to do cardio running when i just wake up... I seem to have the ability to go for ever.. but if i do it say mid after noon i feel very sluggish and tired easily.... Any ideas ?


Yeah... start your own thread!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry but it was in regards to the original post.... Why is it Am, pre fast cardio better/easier... Not meaning to hijack the thread..


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

lxm said:


> Sorry but it was in regards to the original post.... Why is it Am, pre fast cardio better/easier... Not meaning to hijack the thread..


I have only recently myself started AM cardio, therefore, im not sure how well its going to work for me. The reason why i have given it try, is simply because ALOT of members on this board believe its an effective way to drop BF (in conjuction with a good diet ofcourse).


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

A guy that trains at my gym has been doing morning cardio on the bike for 25 mins hiit then he trains after work with weights and at the end of his session he does 10 mins high intensity on the punch bags its defo been working for him after 4 weeks ive noticed a big change in him! Just an idea mate


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

I was looking at taking some glutamine also (before the cardio) along with green tea.

Question: Can this be bought in both liquid and tablet form? Whats a good brand to go with?

Dumb cvnt question: If i take the above, am i still in a fasted state?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't bother with the Glutamine, waste of £££.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I personally feel sick if I do fasted cardio ...and quite weak. I also personally don't think it makes much of a difference so I don't do it. I have breakfast and then once it's gone down I do my cardio. In my opinion, if fasted cardio suits you then fair do's stick with that. But if not then I don't think that it makes that much of a difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

bayman said:


> Don't bother with the Glutamine, waste of £££.


Ive read a few times on this board that it can help with IBS - thats the main reason for taking it.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Glutamine has promise with gut issues, that is why I don't like over generalised statements like "it is useless".

For bodybuilding purposes, you will struggle to find any data to it being hugely beneficial. For health purposes including overtraining and gut health it is valued but takes a high dose.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> A guy that trains at my gym has been doing morning cardio on the bike for 25 mins hiit then he trains after work with weights and at the end of his session he does 10 mins high intensity on the punch bags its defo been working for him after 4 weeks ive noticed a big change in him! Just an idea mate


Nice to hear stuff like that mate. Gonna be doing 20-30 mins fasted cardio every weekday before work by cycling to the train station rather then driving.

Gonna keep doing my sl5x5 routine 3 times a week too.

Be good to see what happens !!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Nice to hear stuff like that mate. Gonna be doing 20-30 mins fasted cardio every weekday before work by cycling to the train station rather then driving.
> 
> Gonna keep doing my sl5x5 routine 3 times a week too.
> 
> Be good to see what happens !!


Im doing a 5x5 routine also going to just do 20 mins afterwords on the bike hiit see how it goes for 4 weeks then if i feel im getting nowhere il change it up a bit


----------

